# New Purchase Chronograph ?



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have just acquired this pocket watch, It is has hallmarks which i do not recognise (someone suggested Glasgow)

Every part of the case inc.the crown has been hallmarked as 935 silver with a presentation inscription on the inside with the date 1899.

It keeps almost perfect time, the stopwatch is started by depressing the crown and stopped in the same way on the third press the stopwatch secondhand and the stopwatch minute hand return to zero. The movement is unsigned which is a shame for in my opnion a piece of such quality. Stopwatch function and movement are all spotless and working well.

*Any info would be most welcome* and also a rough value if possible although what i paid suits me.

As i am new i hope my photo's appear.

[









[http://i345.photobucket.com/albums/p373/Seismicpocketwatcher/DSC01456.jpg

[









[







' alt='' class='ipsImage' >

[







' alt='' class='ipsImage' >


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

First four images.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Julian- How did you manage to upload pics?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am attempting upload from Photobucket with last pic.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A Christmas present, huh? That's some watch.

You upload photos by surrounding the image URL with image-tags ()


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW,

that is a Longines, calibre 19.73 N!

Congrats!

Andreas


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes you are correct - thanks. I sent off to longines the number and this was the reply, great service

*Thank you for your e-mail, we were pleased to learn that you are the owner of one of our beautiful LONGINES pocket watches.*

We have pleasure in giving you below the information we found in our old, hand-written production register regarding your watch

# 999167 Longines pocket watch in silver.

It has a high quality Swiss watch movement of the calibre type L 19.73 N Chronograph with 30-minutes-counter.

Year of manufacturing is 1899 - it was invoiced on 20th October 1899 to Messrs Baume & Co in London who were then our agents for the U.K.

The inscription/dedication From Sir Charles to Lady Cayzer 25th December 1899 was added later on by the jeweller.

We confirm this watch to be an authentic Longines watch.

Hope this information is convenient to you, we remain on your disposal and send you our best regards,

BÃ©atrice DonzÃ©

E-Communication Assistant

Compagnie des Montres Longines Francillon SA


----------

